# Favorite Gulp Saltwater Baits.



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

What is your favorite style, size and color of Gulp Saltwater Bait for catching redfish, trout, and flounder in NC inshore waters?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Chartreuse. Shrimp and fluke baits last the best. Anything with a curl tail won't have a tail for long if little blues or oyster toads are around. The 3 in swimming mullet are my favorite, 1/4 red eye jig head.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

3' white shrimp


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

4" shrimp white or new penny. Doesn't matter if their tails get bit off.


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

Another vote for 3" white shrimp - especially for red drum & flounder (if and when??)


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2020)

I have the best luck with the a Swimming Mullet in Chartreuse. I use trout eye jigs and a popping cork. Boom!


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

4" white swimming mullet


----------



## beechtym (Dec 28, 2014)

I know you asked about gulp but, the comment re tail bite offs caught my eye. Had a real problem with that so I switched to Zman scented. Caught several fish and bait was still intact. About the same price as gulp and tough as nails.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

You can add procure super gel to any bait it comes in different flavors. Gulp lets out more scent though and seems to get more bites. But not every bite is a good bite and gulps not durable enough to take a lot of hits. I usually only use it when I'm flounder fishing a area without a lot of other fish or in the dead of winter.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

It's been a lot of years since I've fished in NC, but as far as Gulp, or any of these other similar baits, I can't say I've had much success with those that have movement to them, such as the mullet or curltail types. As a "bait" substitute for the real thing, they work very well. I like the shrimp & crab the best, but have also used some of the worm baits. Any in the 2" to 4" range have been good. I use them just like the natural, and mostly on a jig head.

Since the Z-man baits have been mentioned, they're a better choice IMO, with movement type lures. For flounder, reds or trout, any of the regular plastic baits work fine, particularly grubs and paddletails, but as said, the Z-Man outlasts regular plastics.

I also like the Fishbites baits, especially strips on a jig head, bucktail or spoon. A small piece can also be added to the hook with regular plastic baits to add a bit of scent. 

If you like using the regular type plastics, check out Lockett lures in PA. They've been having sales on their products. I bought a couple bags of swimbaits, and they had grubs on sale in bulk bags. I plan on using the swimbaits in the lake for bass, but they would work well in saltwater too.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

When I use them, it's more for a slow, finesse approach with the gulp shrimp. So many better options for swimming baits, z-man knocked it out of the park with the Diezel minnow. I buy my preferred procures in the big guide bottles, firm believer.


----------



## dbaugus (Oct 4, 2019)

Not Gulp, but I have success using multiple colors of the Bass Assassin paddle tails for inshore species. More durable than Gulp but less durable than Z-man. You definitely have to add scent to it with Procure. My favorite colors are chicken on a chain and albino ghost. Trout, redfish, and especially stripper love these baits. Not so much flounder, but a white minnow of any kind will do the trick for flounder. Hope this can add a little diversity to your tackle box and the best way to rig them, on a weighted hook that has the corkscrew for setting the bait. A 1/4 oz white jig head also works nice. Happy fishing.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

4" white swimming mullet ... for Flounder or Drum ..... Go with Z mann for Trout, anyone of em with Chartruse in it .... I know what the inshore Captains outta Hatteras like ...


----------

